#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Decoratie-, afschermingsplaten of een "DJ-paravent"

## Speakers

Hey

Heeft iemand een idee waar men afschermingsplaten voor DJ's verkoopt of kan vinden ? Ben niet echt handig in dergelijke dingen maken ...

Zoiets als dit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BTWztd757A
Maar dan enkel de hoogte van de tafel (om de kabels te verstoppen).

Dank u !

Groetjes

----------


## Ericsamandj

De meeste dj booths die hier in zeeuwsch vlaanderen rondzwerven zijn allen zelfgemaakt.
Eigen ontwerp uit traanplaat, alluminium buis van rond 50 mm en bij de plaatselijke staalboer laten zetten/ buigen en lassen.
maar er zijn wel enkele kant en klare oplossingen van flightcase.

----------


## DJ Paul M

Hoe en wat kan ik je niet echt mee helpen, ik neem aan dat zoiets dergelijks wel te vinden is op het internet, en anders weet iemand hier dat wel. Maar ik heb wel een tip: doe het zelf. Leer je wat van, is nog leuk om te doen ook, en bespaard (volgens mij) een hele hoop centjes. De volgende keer dat je iets dergelijks moet maken weet je dan waarschijnlijk wèl enigzins hoe het moet. Handig toch?

Heb zelf overigens gewoon een zwart doek ervoor. Ziet er ook strak uit  :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Als je het zelf maakt past het (als je het goed doet) altijd op de maat van de tafel die je gebruikt! 

Ik heb even zitten denken, en je zou eens kunnen kijken of je een kant en klaar kamer scherm kan kopen bij een winkel als Leen Bakker of een Xenos /kwamtum hallen , en die hoef je dan alleen op de juiste hoogte af te zagen. (opletten met de scharnieren)

Maar hoe zit het echt met je handigheid, is het compleet 0,0  ?  Of weet je wel hoe een schroefmachine en zaag werkt, maar ben je bang dat je het verkeerd doet? 
Als ik dit youtube filmpje bekijk dan ziet dat ding er aan de achterkant niet bepaald netjes uit, maar ik denk dat als mensen dit gaan namaken dat ze dan vuren houten 'latjes' gaan kopen, en ja dat splijt aan alle kanten kapot natuurlijk.... 

Mocht je toch wel een beetje handig zijn, denk eens na over het volgende:

Voor 1 paneel neemt men:  

2x PVC pijp (bv 50 mm rond) van 1,5 meter lang, 2x PVC pijp van bv 1 meter lang , 4x haakse bocht en potje PVC lijm.  
Aluminium U strip , en een stuk acryl plaat.

Dan neem je aluminium U profiel en dat zaag je op maat voor onder en boven (zal rond de 1,45 mtr zijn )  en voor links en rechts (zal rond de 95 cm worden) 
Boor in het U profiel een paar gaten van 4mm zodat je het van binnen kan vast zetten

Nu lijm je eerst twee bochten aan 1 lang stuk, let op dat je vlak blijft ! dit kan je doen door eerst tijdelijk zonder lijm de twee korte stukken in de bocht te stoppen en dan het geheel vlak op een tafel leggen.

Dan lijm je de twee korte stukken in de bochten, en dan heb je een soort U frame staan. 
Nu wordt het leuk, nu schroef je de alu profielen in het midden van de PVC pijpen vast, en schuif je het stuk Acryl plaat in de U strip, als laatste de bovenste pijp, eerst alles zonder lijm even passen, dan pas definitief lijmen.

Uiteindelijk heb je nu een frame met een stuk Acryl plaat in het midden, die plaat kan je beplakken met bv 'zandstraal' folie of een logo/sticker . 

Het is maar inspiratie!!  (maar zo heel moeilijk is dit niet)  


PS, je kan natuurlijk voordat het acryl er in komt ook even alle PVC pijp in een kleur spuiten....

PS PS, zoek een bouwmarkt waar ze ook het acryl plaat willen zagen voor je !!!

----------


## Speakerssst

Bedankt voor het antwoord .. Heb alvast al de latten gekocht en afgezaagd. 
Al direct de verkeerde soort latten gekocht. Dus handig .. niet echt dus.

----------


## MusicXtra

Euhh, je hoeft niet voor iedere post een nieuw account aan te maken hoor. :Cool:

----------


## dakpan

> Hey
> 
> Heeft iemand een idee waar men afschermingsplaten voor DJ's verkoopt of kan vinden ? Ben niet echt handig in dergelijke dingen maken ...
> 
> Zoiets als dit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BTWztd757A
> Maar dan enkel de hoogte van de tafel (om de kabels te verstoppen).
> 
> Dank u !
> 
> Groetjes



Hier is het gewoon een kwestie van proberen en wilen.

maak je hem zelf heb je de goede hoogte zoals al genoemd werd.
tuurlijk kun je hem laten maken, denk ongeveer 75 euro aan materiaal en dan de tijd die de gene er in steekt kost die zo tussen de 150 en 200 euro.
heb je dat er voor over.
gewoon zelf proberen.

ben er nu met 1 bezig van 5 panelen
2 zij panelen om de kist en extra paneel als ik veel ruimte heb.

denk je ook aan de lampen die er achter moeten
moet wel led zijn
ongeveen 80 euro per stuk zo een led bar met afstand bediening.

stelt niet zoveel voor 

op you tube dj mike enz laten zo zien hoe het moet


sucses

rene

----------


## beyma

> Al direct de verkeerde soort latten gekocht. Dus handig .. niet echt dus.



Tja dat gevoel had ik al, mensen denken vaak alleen maar aan hout als ze iets moeten maken, vandaar dat ik aangaf om het van PVC pijp te maken omdat dat niet splijt of krom trekt en erg makkelijk te lijmen is (direct droog en sterk) 
Nu heb je dus de stap genomen om iets te maken, geld uitgegeven, en uiteindelijk een tegenvallend resultaat wat een gevoel geeft van '_zie je wel, ik kan het echt niet_' ........en dat is jammer....... 

Het kan uiteraard wel van houten latten , maar dan wel met een kopmaat van 60x30 mm (of iets in de buurt daarvan) , schroeven op de hoeken moet je eerst voorboren met een boortje 3mm en dan zet je het vast met schroeven van 4x60 mm .
Acrly plaat of perspex/plexiglas ook eerst even voorboren en vastzetten met bolkop schroeven 4x25 mm.

----------

